
Looking for feedback – hTime: a new clock for remote workers - hhebbo
I&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts&#x2F;feedback on a product I&#x27;m working on that helps remote team across the globe.<p>I&#x27;m building a new clock that eliminates time zone calculations to simplify scheduling &amp; communicating time globally for remote workers. So no PDT, CET, nor UTC +2 -7 is needed anymore. It&#x27;s an extended clock concept utilizing a new UTC, a UTC that rotates with you according to you location on Earth. The clock knows where you are in the globe and adjusts itself for you. This unifies the reading of time everywhere. Thus, time zone math can be eliminated.<p>Other solutions out there couldn&#x27;t help me, unfortunately. Almost all of them work by stacking different times zone together, which doesn&#x27;t really solve the problem from the roots. Calculations are still needed in many use cases, which makes no sense. There should be one language of time everywhere, a global time. It&#x27;s there and is called UTC, but the problem is that it&#x27;s not integrated in our daily life. This clock does that.<p>The idea is to have a unified time zone that works for all locations on earth by using the same time system we all know (24 hours, 60 minutes, 60 seconds) and adding on top of it a rotating UTC layer as the global time. This layer is presented in alphabet. The reason for that is to distinguish the local time in numbers form the global one in letters.<p>If you&#x27;re interested, check it out on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thehtime.com, and here is an 8-min-read on the idea and the motivation https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;adventures-in-consumer-technology&#x2F;introducing-solutions-to-solve-the-mess-of-time-zones-cdf44a7ee4ae<p>Would love to hear your thoughts, thanks!
======
bwb
Going to challenge you a little on this one, why would I use this over
[https://www.worldtimebuddy.com/](https://www.worldtimebuddy.com/) :)?

I get the point about making your own time, but that seems a bit hard as you
still have to calculate and add it to your calendar right?

------
arberavdullahu
Navigated a bit through website and how it works. It would be nice if I can
state once my location and the conversion is done under the hood. Maybe after
using it I would get used of it, but for now it seems like a lot of work. I
like the way the slack has it when you click to some user and tells what is
the local time for that user.

------
mtmail
When scheduling a meeting at W:30 I would still need to know if other people
are sleeping that time (let's say it's 2am in Japan) but otherwise certainly
beats .beat time (aka
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time))

